
Tesla's in-car browser will be upgraded to Chromium - smaili
https://www.engadget.com/2019/03/23/tesla-in-car-browser-chromium/
======
DrScump
This looks like a weak derivative of the Electrek article submitted twuce
already:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19466785](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19466785)

